# a wooden chain catapult



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

i have been attempting to copy a catapult i saw on ebay USA,the shank is long and is carved into a chain in one piece without splitting or joining the wood at all,this is a very arduous task and has taken 7 hours to get to the stage that i am at now,
i had hoped to use my dremel for the intricate separation of the links but the brushes broke and so i used a 3 inch section of scroll saw blade,
i still need to do the sanding and the grooves for the flat bands,oh yes nearly forgot,the last link will be a wooden padlock.


















thanks for looking.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

That's well carved.Them chains can be tricky, Ive done a couple but never on a slingshot nice one.
I use a broken fretsaw blade, I don't have a Dremel.
Martin


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

That's a neat catty. Haven't seen anything like it before. Good job.


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

cheers chaps i will post more pics tomorrow.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Well done!!! That is quite unique to say the least!!


----------



## Nest Buster (Nov 22, 2010)

Very cool. Cant weight to see it finished.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

That is some truly amazing craftsmanship!







I would have cheated and made the middle chain separately, cutting it down the middle then gluing it together in place!


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

Sam said:


> That is some truly amazing craftsmanship!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was bloody tempted at the halfway stage! lol


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I love it! Keeps one out of trouble, doin' something like that, doesn't it?


----------



## bikermikearchery (Sep 30, 2010)

Very nice. What kind of wood is it carved from?


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I like that a lot. That will be a frame worthy of passing down through the generations.

Keep us posted


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

bikermikearchery said:


> Very nice. What kind of wood is it carved from?


its blackthorn,a very hard wood.
thanks for the positive comments chaps.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Topnotch craftsmanship







, can't wait to see the finished pics


----------



## bleachbone (Nov 15, 2010)

i would have never been able to do that without some glue









great work


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Very good carving indeed!

Fish, what ever happened to your wonderful slingshot rifle project?


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

did some more on the catty this morning,the first sand and second to 120grit,will still need to do the grooves for the bands and then the wirewool,wax and buff!


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

JoergS said:


> Very good carving indeed!
> 
> Fish, what ever happened to your wonderful slingshot rifle project?


not got much furthur,been real busy i hope to finish it soon!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

That has REALLY turned out!!!







I keep coming back to look at it again.


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

well tonight i finished the thing will need to attach the bands in the morrow.ille post pics tomorrow evening,daytime will be busy as i have got the BBC coming round to do some filming!


----------



## Delaney (Nov 22, 2010)

cant wait to see the finished product or what the BBC puts together on you both should be pretty interesting i would think.


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

heres the catty finished ,minus the bands of course!
i stained it a Jacobean oak colour,then waxed it,once buffed it took on a nice patina,i am quite interested in this form of catapult,i could expand a bit like the welsh love spoons to become an art form in its self,my next project will be a ball in a cage in the handle of a catty.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

I've already commented on this one but I'll say again this is a very interesting piece with a lot of old-school appeal.


----------



## Chuff (Dec 25, 2009)

Fabulous end product mate


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Fish, beautiful work, I,ve wittled both a chain and balls in a cage and know how time consuming it is. The effort is worthwhile howerver, can't wait for your next.
Philly

Made 40 years ago,I had a nice chain also but my Daughters dog ate it.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Oh, I like that a lot. Fun, artsy and very skillfully executed. It probably shoots well too.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

philly said:


> Fish, beautiful work, I,ve wittled both a chain and balls in a cage and know how time consuming it is. The effort is worthwhile howerver, can't wait for your next.
> Philly
> 
> Made 40 years ago,I had a nice chain also but my Daughters dog ate it.


Wow, you're skill and patience is impressive guys!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Sam said:


> Fish, beautiful work, I,ve wittled both a chain and balls in a cage and know how time consuming it is. The effort is worthwhile howerver, can't wait for your next.
> Philly
> 
> Made 40 years ago,I had a nice chain also but my Daughters dog ate it.


Wow, you're skill and patience is impressive guys!















[/quote]

That ball cage was done with nothing but a small pocket knife, it took some time. I can appreciate what Fish accomplished on that beautiful slingshot.
Philly


----------

